# Hinze 31/08



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Late notice I know but I am giving Hinze another crack tomorrow. It will be a late start again about 9 am from the ramp at the end of little nerang road/range road. Fishing until about 1pm. Hopefully I will have more success this time around.


----------



## Straddie (Apr 19, 2007)

Head of the River Rowing (Girls) is on Saturday 1st Sept. Many cars, many spectators and many people.

cheers Straddie


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

thats allright straddie,

Waynes talking about the water tower end, 
should be nice and quiet up there.

wayne would love to join you mate but have to work,


----------

